# Hello from southern New Hampshire



## RichNH (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, My name is Rich, I used to have a sailboat some 25 years ago, an old 14' Bluejay. My wife and I enjoyed it a lot, but then kids started to arrive and we sold it. A few weeks ago my brother-in-law *gave* me an old sailboat (so old it doesn't have a HIN) and we are now excited about getting back into sailing. We just trailered the boat up here from LI this past weekend. Looking forward to reading the forums and having some questions answered. 

Rich


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Rich,
Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome. Have fun with the boat. Where do you plan to sail it? I live in So. NH as well.


----------



## RichNH (Aug 5, 2008)

well, this has all happened so suddenly I don't know. The local town lake is obviously an option, Lake Potanipo. Also I've heard that Lake Massabesic near Manchester would be a good place for a sailboat. Haven't thought much on it yet. I still have to get permanent plates on the trailer yet and I still have to register the boat too. And I have to figure out how to raise the mast too! So, we'll see...  But it'll be fun getting back into it.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Welcome Rich! Congrats on the boat and restarting your sailing!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, welcome. What kind of 'old' sailboat is it? There are some great classic plastic sailboats around that would be good for lakes.
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome, and please post a picture of the mystery boat!

David


----------

